# Froschbiss



## Gladiator (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo

habe nun vor paar monaten __ Froschbiss gekauft..

am anfang wurde er von __ schnecken angefressen, und nun weiss ich warum, er verfault


sind nur noch paar wurzelchen übrig und keine Blätter mehr.


Woran liegt das, was muss ich machen dass er doch kommen würde?


----------



## totti01 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch kein Glück mit dem Froschbiss.
Da ist mir auch alles eingegangen bzw. von den Koi´s abgefressen worden.

Nun habe ich mir letztens anstelle des Froschbiss - __ Froschlöffel geholt und der sprießt wie doll und verrückt.

Aus ein paar Trieben ist innerhalb von 6 Wochen ein mächtiger Busch geworden und die Froschlöffel werden auch halbwegs von den Koi´s in Ruhe gelassen


----------



## elkop (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

ich denke, dass es viel am wasser liegt, ob der froschbiss sich wohlfühlt. wenn ich richtig informiert bin, mag er saures wasser, was meine erfahrungen bestätigen würde. bei mir wächst er prima, fast zu viel, sodass ich meiner nachbarin immer wieder was abgeben muss, damit meine pfütze nicht ganz zuwächst.


----------



## Gladiator (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Elke zeig mal ein Bild 


kenne Froschbiss bis jetzt leider nur mikrig, will ma wissen wies gross aussieht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*



Gladiator schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe nun vor paar monaten Froschbiss gekauft..



wie bist Du denn da dran gekommen, der winterharte heimische Froschbiß ist von Oktober bis Ende April nämlich gar nicht zu sehen, da als Winterknosen am Teichboden liegend "Winterschlaf" haltend. (Was in der Zeit verkauft wird kann nur ein tropischer sein)

MfG Frank


----------



## Gladiator (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

habs bestellt bei ner Gärtnerei.. war ganz munzig, tropisch ists sicher nicht^^ sonst wär der gleich eingegangen


----------



## elkop (10. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

hi gladi, ich mach ein ganz aktuelles, wenn das wetter wieder besser ist, ok? zur zeit waschelts, dass es ein jammer ist.
so, jetzt hab ich ein foto vom vorigen jahr angehängt, heuer ist der froschbiss natürlich noch nicht so weit.


----------



## Goldfisch16 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hmm... gibts froschbiss nicht vor allem in aquarien? ich mein, ich glaub, der ist wirklich ziemlich empfindlich oder? aber dafür is es natürlich echt eine fleißige pflanze


----------



## Teicher (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Hallo,
mein Froschbiss wächst wie närrisch, sollte jemand in die nähe wohnen kann er ruhig was abkriegen.  Ich hab's im ganzen Teich, und alle Jahr kommt es wieder- besser wie manches andere.  Nur eines stört mich dran-- im Froschbiss wachsen die Fadenalgen besonders gut, warum? K A

MsG
Jimmy


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Bei mir stockt der Froschbiss im Moment einwenig keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## willi1954 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Froschbiss braucht schon etwas nährstoffreiches Wasser. In meinem Filtergraben wächst und wuchert er. Das Bild ist von Heute, leider keine so gute Qualität (Handy).
Im Teich mickert er bei mir immer.

LG Willi


----------



## pema (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Ach Willi,

jetzt wollte ich gerade mit meinem Foschbiss angeben, aber dagegen kann ich nicht anstinken

Allerdings kenn ich das Fadenalgen-liebt-Froschbiss-Problem auch. Die ins Wasser hängenden Wurzeln scheinen eine gute Besiedelungsfläche für Algen zu bieten.

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Ach du Sch*** der wuchert ja wirklich und groß ist der schon, meiner ist gerade mal so bei max.2 cm Blattdurchmesser


----------



## Gladiator (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Petra, deiner gefällt mir besser 

Der  ist so schön grün...


aber deiner Willi ist auch hübsch 
______________________________



meiner dafür ganz und garnicht 



Das ist doch das teil, das unten überwintert?
 

Nur noch wurzeln übrig und verfaulte Blätter
 


Ist wohl das wasser schuld, nicht die qualität wo er will...
habs nun in regenwasser, vieleicht vieleicht mag er das besser


----------



## admh (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Wie vermehrt sich der Froschbiss eigentlich? Gut, die gezeigten Pflanzenteile überwintern und tauchen im Folgejahr wieder auf aber Vermehrung findet so ja wohl nicht statt. Bilden sich Kindel mit weiteren Knospen?


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

nein die gezeigten pflanzenteile überwintern nicht sonder die knospen die sich im herbst oder so bilden
diese fallen ab/sinken und hoffen nicht zu gefriern
aus jeder nicht gefrorenen wird ein neuer froschbiss und im frühling/sommer bilden sich auch noch ableger


----------



## willi1954 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*



Gladiator schrieb:


> *Der  ist so schön grün...*




Grün kann ich auch 

Aber der Froschbiss scheint auch ein guter Wasserklärer zu sein. Bald muss wiederausgemistet werden. Das Ganze war vor 2 Jahren mal eine einzige Pflanze, die ich aus Verzweiflung in den Filtergraben geworfen hab.

LG Willi


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

@__ Knoblauchkröte

ich hab auch am 18. Mai zum geburtstag froschbiss bekommen anfangs musste er sich auf das wasser einstellen un die größten blätter verfaulten
vielleich lags bei manchen auch an den angeknabberten und mit laich bedeckten blättern (wahrscheinlich __ schnecken war ziemlich fest und auf der unterseite, hatte rote pünktchen 2cm insgesamt  vielleich weiß jemand ob das von der posthorner sein kann)
und es ist kein tropischer
ableger bildeten sich auch

Tschuldigung Gladiator für die "einklinkung"


----------



## elkop (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

so, gladi, jetzt habe ich das aktuelle foto von heute


----------



## pema (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Wie vermehrt sich Froschbiss?

An jeder erwachsenen Froschbisspflanze enstehen im Laufe der Wachstumsperiode eine Reihe von Winterknospen. Diese fallen im Herbst, wenn die Pflanze sich anfängt zu zersetzen, ab und sinken auf den Teichboden. Sie sind nicht frostempfindlich und überstehen auch ein Einfrieren. Im Frühjahr, wenn die Wassertemperaturen steigen, gehen diese Winterknospen auf und es bilden sich zwei Keimblätter. Danach das erste richtige Blatt...jetzt kann die Pflanze an die Wasseroberfläche steigen. Es sei denn, sie hängt - z.B. in Fadenalgen - fest. Aber selbst dann wächst sie noch unter Wasser weiter und kann theoretisch die Wasseroberfläche erreichen. 
Da jede erwachsene Pflanze eine ganze Reihe von Winterknospen bildet, kann sich der Froschbiss bei günstigen Bedingungen sehr vermehren.
Das Foto zeigt eine Winterknospe mit den daraus wachsenden Keimblättern und den ersten richtigen Blättern. Aufgenommen Mitte April diesen Jahres

petra


----------



## Gladiator (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

sieht ja toll aus Elke 

wäre auch schön wenns bei mir so aussehen würde...


----------



## elkop (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

ich den, du musst nur den richtigen froschbiss bekommen. bei mir waren auch zwei versuche davor ohne erfolg.


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

bei mir macht er sich auch so lala......


----------



## Gladiator (4. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*



Da war ich heut mal Libelle Knipsen beim Eier ablegen und da sehe ich das unfassbare...


Ein Froschbiss jüngling schwimmt da herum!


Einer hat es überleeeeeeeeebt 

mal schauen wie der sich macht, bis jetzt sieht er prächtig aus, schön grün 

(fotos folgen irgendwann)


----------



## Gladiator (4. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Froschbiss*

Letzter Überlebender gesichtet 
(ich hoffe das ist ein Frischbiss, hat irgendwie komische Form, nicht so wie der wo ich gekauft hab...)


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Aug. 2014)

Mal diesen Beitrag aus der Steinzeit hochholen mit dem Gegenteil. Habe beim buddeln nix anderes passendes gefunden.

Mein __ Froschbiss ist gros und viel und hat sich gut vermehrt.....wann kann der raus bzw. wann sind die Winterknospen abgefallen so das man die reste der Blätter raus schmeißen kann.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2014)

Hi Totto,

wenn die Blätter braun und matschig werden fallen auch die Hibernakeln ab

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Aug. 2014)

Danke Frank, habe mir schon fast sowas gedacht. Da ist dann wohl auch einiges an Pflanzenmasse wieder im Teich......


----------



## pema (1. Sep. 2014)

Wenn es zu viel des Guten wird, habe ich auch schon früher einen Teil der Froschbisspflanzen rausgeholt...das, was übrig blieb, hat immer noch für reichlich Nachwuchs im nächsten Jahr gereicht.
petra


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2014)

Bei mir hat sich der __ Froschbiss irgendwann still und leise verkrümelt, und ist auch nie wiedergekommen


----------

